# [Wet Thumb Forum]-new pics



## mudboy (Nov 29, 2004)

just a few decent shots of tanks and plants.


----------



## mudboy (Nov 29, 2004)

just a few decent shots of tanks and plants.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Mudboy I like your tank alot, looks good. Is that rock wall behind the tank. I can't tell, If it is, Good idea ! Nice photographs also. What camera are you using? 

Steve


----------



## mudboy (Nov 29, 2004)

that's the background that was on the tank when i got it 3 years ago...lol 
thanks...it's an olympus c-3000 camera. i've been taking a lot of pics.too bad only a few are worth a crap! i just redid the 20 gallon and added CO2- it's starting to come together nicely.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

any more pix of the cichlid tank? looks interesting! nice tank


----------



## mudboy (Nov 29, 2004)

right here...


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

those are not peppered cory's. They are 3 lined armored cory's. I am not exactly sure of the scientific name. If I come across it, I will post it.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

where is that anubias in the cichlid tank? i can't see it!!


----------



## mudboy (Nov 29, 2004)

oops,it's not in those pics. i added it just after i took those. i want to get a few more to stick into the rockwork as well. i'll get a few pics later on tonight maybe.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Those are the same cory's that I purchased as Julii's. After doing some net searching, I decided they were C. trilineatus, or three-lined.

Nice tank!
Brian.


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by BSS:
> Those are the same cory's that I purchased as Julii's. After doing some net searching, I decided they were C. trilineatus, or three-lined.


yup, I have found out that most people do confuse them for Julii's. And it is easy to see why, a quick glance and they look very similar


----------

